# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Grey-Banded Loach

## Green Baron

A friend from Malaysia gave me this wild-caught fish : _Nemacheilus selangoricus_. Friendly and lovely loach.



Taken with Sony F707, macro mode, built-in flash, f4, 1/60s, ISO 100.

----------


## lorba

very nice and cute!

----------


## Green Baron

These are about 4~5cm. Anyone has experience rearing this fish ?
I was told that they like to burrow into the sand but I have not seen them doing it yet.

Gan

----------


## benny

They are beautiful and the picture is well taken!

The gravel is a bit too big for them to bury themselves. If you have finer gravel, they will sure be hiding all over.

I have some in one of my tanks. Very active fellas.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

Gan, nicely coloured up! Mine is not so strongly coloured yet  :Sad: 

Benny, can you check yours (they're local right?) whether they have red whiskers and the black/red dot on the dorsal spine.

----------


## Green Baron

[quote:6da34fe07e="benny"]They are beautiful and the picture is well taken!

The gravel is a bit too big for them to bury themselves. If you have finer gravel, they will sure be hiding all over.

I have some in one of my tanks. Very active fellas.

Cheers,[/quote:6da34fe07e]
Thanks. What is a good number to keep in an 18" tank ?

----------


## benny

[quote:1f14e4af80="hwchoy"]Benny, can you check yours (they're local right?) whether they have red whiskers and the black/red dot on the dorsal spine.[/quote:1f14e4af80]

Red whiskers yes. I can still see in in the photo I took. But the marking on the dorsal I'm not too sure. The little fella is some where around. hardly see him since I got him a few weeks ago.

Assuming that the 18" tank is only for these loaches, I think you can keep 15 comfortably, with plenty of hiding places.

Cheers,

----------


## Green Baron

[quote:7ec7997839="benny"]
Assuming that the 18" tank is only for these loaches, I think you can keep 15 comfortably, with plenty of hiding places. Cheers,[/quote:7ec7997839]

I have 15 _Rasbora espei_ and 4 GBL in the tank now. I think I am going to stop at 4.

----------


## Wackytpt

where can i get them here?

nice fishes. Nice pic taken, Gan

----------


## Green Baron

Anyone know of any shops selling this loach ?

----------


## avant

Not at all common in local lfs. Will let you know if I do see them.

----------


## Green Baron

Thanks. I have one lone fish in my tank and want to get a few more.

----------

